# Riverside Cottages re-visited



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Following a number of comments I have made a few tweaks to this piece. I hope these have taken it in the right direction. I am still finding difficulty painting shadows.







Advice would be much appreciated.
Cheers, Steve


----------



## 0rbt0 (Oct 5, 2016)

Given the direction of the shadows in the water of the tall grass, I would only suggest a slightly brighter color of the grass in the foreground to further enhance the direction of light. I love the feel of this scene.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Orbt0,
Thanks for your comments they are very much appreciated.
I have changed a few things on this picture yet again. I have changed the shadow on the water to look more like reflection and introduced reeds/long grasses to this side of the water.
Thanks again,
Steve.


----------

